# Is yogurt safe?



## CICENIA (Mar 22, 2006)

I've heard that plain yogurt is good for the puppies, and I actually read it somewhere on this website. But it said something about what was in the yogurt and that something was like poison. Can anyone inform me?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

It's safe! The plain yogurt with the "live and active cultures" is very good for them. In fact, I just bought a container for Carl today, and he had a spoonful before dinner. 
:wave:

edit: Here's a quote I found online:

As for yogurt, it has something called acidophilus which is a good bacteria. It helps balance out the natural flora in our system as well as our dogs. This is paticularly helpful if the dog is on antibiotics because antibiotics kill all bacteria, good and bad, and are very hard on the stomach. It is also helpful in combatting yeast.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes, plain, unsweatened yogurt is great for dogs, especially if they are having stomach problems. They have probiotics which is really good. Like Katie said its great for dogs on antibiotics...helps balance things out. 

I was told to mix fresh blueberries with plain yogurt for a great treat...i think the member put the mix in ice cube trays and froze them for a summertime treat.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

yup a handfull of blueberries mixed with yoghurt and frozen in an icecube tray is a fave in our house during summer.
it can be messy as it starts to melt so let puppy play/eat these on an easy cleaned floor or outside...

it MUST be plain, unsweetend and look for LIVE cutures (sometimes it says active or good bacteria)

Start out with ust a small amoutn though, like anything too much too soon can throw the system off balace and cause tummy upset, yoghurt is extreemly good if the dog is or has been on antibiotics and antibiotics also kill the good bacteria in the stomach.

blueberries (fresh/organic) are also extreemly good, there the BEST fruit out there for dogs, (and people) as there full of antioxidents!

alot of fresh and rawfeeders give yoghurt and blueberries in their diets...


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That sounds good foxywench!! I think I'm gonna try that this summer for a treat .


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Elvis LOVES yogurt. He comes running if he sees I have some. I suppose he also knows it's the only people food he'll get from me though too lol


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

rocky LOVEs yogurt too! i always buy organic plain yogurt. i just bought some bluberries too, i dont think theyre in season they cost alot lol. but i gave one to rocky and he could chew it right so i had to break it up kinda, but he loved it too. i have to try the frozsen thing this weekend! :wave:


----------



## itsmejen (Mar 11, 2006)

:wave: Please check the label and make sure it has acidophilus culture and that it does not contain aspartame. Aspartame is pure poison for dogs. The acidophilus culture is what balances the good bacteria in puppy's intestinal track!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

ASpartame is what you need to avoid. That's what's in the flavored yogurts, but you should be safe going with plain yogurt. Also, blueberries are very good treats. My baby loves eating them fresh. Sometimes as a special treat, I mash it into her wet food which gets mixed with her kibble that's been soaked in water and she gets a gourmet meal high in antioxidants. Cottage cheese is really good too if you decide not to go with yogurt, but of course everything in moderation.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I think thats the kind of yogurt I buy... I'd better be checking the labels more.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Yup, I mix blueberries into plain yogurt, and my dogs love it! Infact, we are eating yogurt right now


----------

